# A little different eth0 prob....

## BWW

Similar to other posts, during bootup, eth0 doesn't come up.  During installation, DHCPCD on eth0 did work for the emerges, etc.  I think the trouble lies when, during installation, when I looked at the list of NIC modules in step 3, I couldn't find my NIC's module.  I use a D-Link DFE-530TX+. I've always used the via-rhine driver for this card in RH, MDK, and SuSe.....I just don't know what module to use for Gentoo.  Google search didn't help.  Soooooo, during that process I never modprobed.....maybe that's why eth0 doesn't come up.  Now, I do use DHCP on my DSL (no PPPOE....always EASY to set up) and I have entered iface_eth0="dhcp" in /etc/conf.d/net.  I can ping lo at 127.0.0.1, but, like in another post, not my Linksys router at 192.168.1.1. When I ifconfig -a, eth0 is not loaded, only lo. I guess the short of it is....any clue what module to use for this NIC?  Get anther one? Or am I barking up the wrong tree?  Heck...I'll try anything to get this going.

----------

## fghellar

Looks like you can use the rtl8139 driver:

http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=487

----------

## BWW

I think that was the fastest response ever.  I'll boot out of here and go try it. Thanks.

----------

## BWW

I went ahead and started the installation over as I remember that there was via-rhine support when I was making selections on compiling the kernel, plus (again) i didn't follow some instructions on what needed to be included in the kernel compile.  By compiling the NIC in the kernel, everything came up fine later.  By the way, I got X, KDE3 compiled and am writing this with my new Gentoo Linux.  It gets no better than this!

----------

## Hierophant

D-Link530* use the Via-Rhine driver, if memory serves.

Cheers,

-Hierophant

----------

## fghellar

 *Hierophant wrote:*   

> D-Link530* use the Via-Rhine driver, if memory serves.

 

Please read the doc I pointed above...

----------

## Hierophant

I have a selection of the early 530TX's - via-rhine always works for me. Wasn't aware that the chipsets for various TX's varied so much.

Cheers,

-Hierophant.

----------

